

What Instagram and the Titanic Can Teach You About Launching Your Next Product - josephwesley
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/instagram-and-the-titanic/

======
josephwesley
What is everyone's thought about the first line talking about no business
model? Do you like it or not like it?

------
josephwesley
Nobody has a comment about this?

